# purpleheart bow?



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

i have a 5 inch wide by 1/2inch thick board of purpleheart that is 8 ft long. i bought it for handles and tips, but ive been wondering if i could get a bow out of it? my concern is its onlt 1/2" thick. if i back it and put a riser on it do you think it would work? thanks


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep. Seen it done.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

And it will look really nice... Randy


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

back it with hickory or bamboo & it'll make a great shooter


----------



## J0nathan (Jan 10, 2009)

purple heard does not glue well because it is so oily, scrub the back with acetone before you put the backing on.


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone have a good starting point for dimensions on a pyramid style bow made with purpleheart?


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

a search on paleoplanet will turn up a few good designs. i'm working on a hickory backed ipe stave just under 1" wide & 3/4" to 1/2" thickness taper. it floor tillers (barely) stiff enough to make me think it'll pull 80# if i don't take a whole bunch of wood off. in general, i think you'll end up making it narrower than you'd make a white wood bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hurley0816 said:


> anyone have a good starting point for dimensions on a pyramid style bow made with purpleheart?


You don't need to do a pyramid if you back it with hickory, or better yet bamboo. This will thicken the whole thing and give you plenty of working room. Purpleheart makes an excellent bow.


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

i dont have the money to get hickory or bamboo. after shipping im looking at 20-30 dollars.maybe someone has some extra they are willing to sell cheap? or is there an alternative? can i go with canvas or hemp as a backing? thanks


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hurley0816 said:


> i dont have the money to get hickory or bamboo. after shipping im looking at 20-30 dollars.maybe someone has some extra they are willing to sell cheap? or is there an alternative? can i go with canvas or hemp as a backing? thanks


Go to Frank's cane and Rush supply. Not all bow quality boo, but cheap enough to give it a try.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

J0nathan said:


> purple heard does not glue well because it is so oily, scrub the back with acetone before you put the backing on.



I used to work with Purple Heart quite a bit, turning on a lathe; bowls; pens, goblets, etc., and in furniture. Indeed it is as bad as teak and rosewood for it's resistance to glues due to the natural oils. Definitely wipe down with Acetone or denatured alcohol, etc and use a good quality glue. My preference is for "Gorilla Glue" but Tite-Bond II will work in a bind. Use lots of clamps and spread the forces with backer-strips but do not set too tight and "starve" the glue joint. (If you have a vacuum rig about 12-15 hG is perfect.)

Sadly, I cannot work with Purple Heart, Kingwood, Rosewood and that ilk anymore, due to developing a contact dermatitis allergic reaction to the sawdust from repeated exposure. I'm OK with Gaboon Ebony, Pink Ivory ($$$$$!!!!), and Teak though, strange.


----------



## Pappysc2001 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have made two bows from Purple heart. I still have one. The other broke while shooting. The one I still have draws 35# at 28". I have retired it. I finished both with Tru-oil and they had red oak handles and backing. The finished bows were quite beautiful. Just be cafeful and dont go too heavy on the draw. Both bows were 1" handles, 1.5 at the fades tapering down to .50" at the tips.If I had to do it again I would definitly back with bamboo.In the first picture they are the two on the right and on the two on the left in the second picture. The one that broke had the black leather handle wrap.


----------



## Pappysc2001 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have made two bows from Purple heart. I still have one. The other broke while shooting. The one I still have draws 35# at 28". I have retired it. I finished both with Tru-oil and they had red oak handles and backing. The finished bows were quite beautiful. Just be cafeful and dont go too heavy on the draw. Both bows were 1" handles, 1.5 at the fades tapering down to .50" at the tips.If I had to do it again I would definitly back with bamboo.In the first picture they are the two on the left and on the two on the right in the second picture. The one that broke had the black leather handle wrap.


----------



## J0nathan (Jan 10, 2009)

you can't use gorilla glue on bows except for the handles, it expands while it dries and gets all bubbly. By the way, Nice to see you here pappy, Do you think they'll ever get the bowyers den back online?


----------

